
Skype Meet Now: Free Video Conference - nns
https://www.skype.com/en/free-conference-call/
======
illuminated
MS is Zoomifying Skype... and although it does seem funny in a way, they do
have a history of picking up trends late and then respinning them to their
benefit.

